# Impact Gear that actually works?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

They absolutely work!

I own a pair of impact shorts by red and use them when I work on tricks. 

Depending on what your trying to learn will dictate what areas need protected, but I highly recommend protection, and on your head first.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> They absolutely work!
> 
> I own a pair of impact shorts by red and use them when I work on tricks.
> 
> Depending on what your trying to learn will dictate what areas need protected, but I highly recommend protection, and on your head first.


Oh yeah, I always wear a helmet. I don't really understand the rationale for not protecting yourself. Being crippled, vegetative, or dead is not awesome.

Oh btw, to clarify, I mean, "work as advertised". I'm sure they all work to some degree.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Also, I wonder if this is legit:
SnowboardingTips.com - Your complete online resource for Snowboarding information.

It mentions how most of the pads have spaces in between them. Scroll down for a pic of the gear.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh ya sorry about that, I was replying from my iPhone and misread the title for you asking if impact gear actually works.


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

I use the azzpadz for tailbone protection and they absolutely work. Its easy to get them on and off. Not bulky at all and comfy to wear. Ive taken major spills on my bum and not a scratch or bruise. Ive also used the RED total impact shorts and those are a piece of garbage. The crappy padding on the tailbone and everywhere else sucks. Provided no protection at all.. just gave me more bruises than I wanted to. Getting them off is a pain since you have to take everything off and it just feels very bulky compared to the azzpadz. I havent used any other gear besides a helmet. But for tailbone protection azzpadz is the way to go.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

boymonkey said:


> I use the azzpadz for tailbone protection and they absolutely work. Its easy to get them on and off. Not bulky at all and comfy to wear. Ive taken major spills on my bum and not a scratch or bruise. Ive also used the RED total impact shorts and those are a piece of garbage. The crappy padding on the tailbone and everywhere else sucks. Provided no protection at all.. just gave me more bruises than I wanted to. Getting them off is a pain since you have to take everything off and it just feels very bulky compared to the azzpadz. I havent used any other gear besides a helmet. But for tailbone protection azzpadz is the way to go.


Cool, thanks for the info. I wish azzpadz made something that protected the hips too.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the Demon Shield Hardtail pants. Got an actual solid plate to protect the tailbone.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I use the Demon Shield Hardtail pants. Got an actual solid plate to protect the tailbone.


is it bulky? Has it saved your ass so far?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

phile00 said:


> Also, I wonder if this is legit:
> SnowboardingTips.com - Your complete online resource for Snowboarding information.
> 
> It mentions how most of the pads have spaces in between them. Scroll down for a pic of the gear.


looks like a nice product, no spaces in the pad layout, rather expensive compared to others, the r.e.d. shorts suck, i basically gave mine away ... i saw a nice pair like on the tips site when i was in the shop at okemo, they were $50, i should of scooped them


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

forgot to mention the azzpadz have a hard plate on the entire tailbone.. not just a thin piece of plastic. It also have a lil bit of padding on the hip.. not enough to cover the entire hip but towards that back end.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> looks like a nice product, no spaces in the pad layout, rather expensive compared to others, the r.e.d. shorts suck, i basically gave mine away ... i saw a nice pair like on the tips site when i was in the shop at okemo, they were $50, i should of scooped them


Only problem with the nice pair on the tips site is, who knows how good the foam actually is. It'd be nice if there was a set of standards and people got their shit tested


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

phile00 said:


> is it bulky? Has it saved your ass so far?


my friends cant tell when im wearing them...but it does feel somewhat bulky probably due to the hard plate that protects the tail bone...

and it saved my ass countless times...so glad i have em...
________
The Sanctuary of Truth Wong Amat


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

If you want protection that actually works, look at products that carry CE ratings - such as motorcycle gear. If it'll save your ass when you crash going 60mph onto the pavement on a motorcycle, it'll definitely save your ass when you bail doing 30mph on a snowboard.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> If you want protection that actually works, look at products that carry CE ratings - such as motorcycle gear. If it'll save your ass when you crash going 60mph onto the pavement on a motorcycle, it'll definitely save your ass when you bail doing 30mph on a snowboard.


I agree. moto gear is the best crash protection you can get. i like these shorts


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

I highly recomend sketools. No too bulky and they have saved my ass about a hundred times. I couldn't find them in the local ski/skate shops but they ship fast from the website. But if you ride a bike, motorcycle shorts work well too.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> If you want protection that actually works, look at products that carry CE ratings - such as motorcycle gear. If it'll save your ass when you crash going 60mph onto the pavement on a motorcycle, it'll definitely save your ass when you bail doing 30mph on a snowboard.


Hah, never thought of it that way. Good point


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Icetools - Professional Snowboardequipment | Bags - Technical Equipment

^flash site so go to protection

they have some sick protection gear! check it out. I saw the stuff in a store in austria and may I say ... they were fucking awesome. I don't know if they have a USA store, but if you need protection I would def go the extra mile and try to find that shit.

the full body armor is just amazing


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

romaniaK said:


> Icetools - Professional Snowboardequipment | Bags - Technical Equipment
> 
> ^flash site so go to protection
> 
> ...


damn, looks like great stuff. I'll check that out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

i believe in the original crash pads. they dont restrict movement are light weight made in the us and great protection best one is pro pant 2500, and the upper body 6100 great with it. check it out crash-pads.com also has hard tail shield in between 2 pieces of foam. Great products.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

somewhat threadjack/ 

Does anyone know if using compact gear for one's back over a long period of time, weaken back muscles and then having it enact as a back support?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> somewhat threadjack/
> 
> Does anyone know if using compact gear for one's back over a long period of time, weaken back muscles and then having it enact as a back support?


Do you mean impact gear, instead of compact gear? If so, then the answer is no. No degree of absorbing back impacts make your back stronger. Because a back impacts can crack vertebrate and shift discs. If for some reason impact gear were to actually weaken your back muscles over time, you could easily counter that by going to the gym a couple times a week or doing some basic back exercises at home.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

phile00 said:


> Do you mean impact gear, instead of compact gear? If so, then the answer is no. No degree of absorbing back impacts make your back stronger. Because a back impacts can crack vertebrate and shift discs. If for some reason impact gear were to actually weaken your back muscles over time, you could easily counter that by going to the gym a couple times a week or doing some basic back exercises at home.


Haha. Yes. I'm sorry, *impact* gear. 

No, I mean just wearing it. Does it act like a support for your back or is it simply just a crash pad?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry if you all have seen/heard this before. But when you find a product that works you let everyone know.

Skeletools works awesome. A newbie that falls a lot so I have good experience using them. I had the EVS motorcross impact shorts, FAIL don't waste your money on the EVS, unless you are a better boarder and just need to soften the fall. I needed the protection and these were a god send with me learning. :thumbsup: 
OHHH I bought the extra pads for $25 can't hurt, I actually doubled the butt pad I was so sore after the 1st time still. Overkill but so worth it, down to single pad now










-Slyder


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Haha. Yes. I'm sorry, *impact* gear.
> 
> No, I mean just wearing it. Does it act like a support for your back or is it simply just a crash pad?


It's just for impact man, it's not for back support at all. I don't think any sport really has an apparatus for bodily support. 

Like I said though, even if it were for back support, you could always just exercise outside of boarding.


----------



## mrbosco777 (Feb 2, 2010)

i too am looking for impact gear, looks like alotta ppl liek the azzpad, but does it cover ur whole ass? lol or just the tailbone? im debating between that and the skeletools


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

mrbosco777 said:


> i too am looking for impact gear, looks like alotta ppl liek the azzpad, but does it cover ur whole ass? lol or just the tailbone? im debating between that and the skeletools


It covers a good amount of your ass. part it wont cover is like the top part of your thigh and your hips... but there is a bit of padding near the back part of the hips. But it does cover most of your ass, the part you'll fall on is cushioned so no worries there.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

mrbosco777 said:


> i too am looking for impact gear, looks like alotta ppl liek the azzpad, but does it cover ur whole ass? lol or just the tailbone? im debating between that and the skeletools


Ive never used the azzpad but I have the skeletool shorts and they are great, not really noticeable riding but walking around I felt like a had a load in my pants but they do save your tailbone on falls!


----------



## mrbosco777 (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah i hear great things about both products......thats why im still stuck between both of them lol


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

slyder said:


> sorry if you all have seen/heard this before. But when you find a product that works you let everyone know.
> 
> Skeletools works awesome. A newbie that falls a lot so I have good experience using them. I had the EVS motorcross impact shorts, FAIL don't waste your money on the EVS, unless you are a better boarder and just need to soften the fall. I needed the protection and these were a god send with me learning. :thumbsup:
> OHHH I bought the extra pads for $25 can't hurt, I actually doubled the butt pad I was so sore after the 1st time still. Overkill but so worth it, down to single pad now
> ...


I agree. I've had skeletools for the past year and they've saved my ass a couple of times in the terrain park. They aren't bulky and sometimes I even forget I'm wearing them. :thumbsup:

Skeletools Protective Gear - We provide quality customizable protection for all sports.


----------



## mrbosco777 (Feb 2, 2010)

do these run big? small? my waist is about a 33 which puts me right inbetween the medium and large size, what u guys who have them think?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

mrbosco777 said:


> do these run big? small? my waist is about a 33 which puts me right inbetween the medium and large size, what u guys who have them think?


if you are refering to the skeletools ones, I'm a 36 and I bought the large. They are snug but not uncomfortable.
I wore them yesterday trying to learn 180*'s and they were a WIN. I ordered the extra pads since I was ordering and I love the extra padding in the arse :thumbsup: so worth it!!! No pain at all from yesterday, and trust me, I hit the ground hard a few times.

-Slyder


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*skeletools or azzpads?*

I'm a beginner to, went boarding last two weekend and my tailbond HURTS!! gotta get impact shorts asap, which one do you think is better? and is the hardtail in both? thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I use Serius impact shorts. Not a hardcore crash-pad, more of an extra foam padded layer on hips & tailbone. Best thing about these are that they are flexible (hardly know they are there) and keep your ass from getting cold when sitting on the snow. Impact protection is minimal, so it's probably better for an intermediate all mountain rider.


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

ill throw out one more positive note about the azzpadz. Unlike the other impact shorts its just a belt that you strap around your waist and two velcro elastic strips that wrap around your leg. That means if you have to hurry to the bathroom and you got to get ur gear off it comes down in seconds. Or if your dressing up in your car and have ur pants and boots on already then realized you forgot to put ur azzpadz on bam unbuckle your pants strap the padz on and you dont have to worry about taking all your shit off again. Or another scenario. Your wearing your azzpadz and your taking a noob friend up on the hill with you and you notice them falling every 5 feet. Take the padz off and hand them to your friend. Will take like 2 mins max. 
Last scenario. Its the end of the day and you dont feel like changing all your clothes in your car, but you dont feel like wearing impact shorts the entire ride back. Not a problem with azzpadz because they go on and off in like 1 min flat. 
Now if you were just wearing impact shorts you'd have to take all ur gear off in order to put that back on or take off. Just something to think about.

Ive tried a bunch of impact shorts and these are by far the best ones ive used. Taken large spills on really high jumps straight onto my tailbone and these have taken the impact really well. Rode away with nothing broken and no bruises.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I use planet altitudes impact shorts. I chose them cause they're not bulky but seem to provide good protection. So far so good. I dont do crazy jumps...but it helps a lot on the ice coast. You still feel the impact...but so far...no aching tail bone this season. Keeps you warm too during cold days, pads dont move as they're not plastic inserts and when it is warmer...its very breathable. Im anything but a 100 day a year rider but they've held up decently after about 15 trips.

I agree w/ the poster above me though regarding the azzpadz....the one thing i dislike about my shorts is that i cant really take them off before getting into the car without exposing myself...lol


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

This is an old thread but I want to know if there are any new recommendations for next season. 
Also, any impact gears on sale right now? Link would be appreciated


----------

